# FBI Seeks To Legally Hack You If You're Connected To TOR or a VPN



## MannDude (Jan 20, 2015)

> _The investigative arm of the Department of Justice is attempting to short-circuit the legal checks of the Fourth Amendment by requesting a change in the Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure. These procedural rules dictate how law enforcement agencies must conduct criminal prosecutions, from investigation to trial. Any deviations from the rules can have serious consequences, including dismissal of a case. The specific rule the FBI is targeting outlines the terms for obtaining a search warrant. It's called Federal Rule 41(b), and the requested change would allow law enforcement to obtain a warrant to search electronic data without providing any specific details as long as the target computer location has been hidden through a technical tool like Tor or a virtual private network. It would also allow nonspecific search warrants where computers have been intentionally damaged (such as through botnets, but also through common malware and viruses) and are in five or more separate federal judicial districts. Furthermore, the provision would allow investigators to seize electronically stored information regardless of whether that information is stored inside or outside the court's jurisdiction._


From: http://yro-beta.slashdot.org/story/15/01/20/1540241/fbi-seeks-to-legally-hack-you-if-youre-connected-to-tor-or-a-vpn

Well ain't that something?


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 20, 2015)

More wasted resources.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2015)

Cause we get the government we deserve...

Honestly,  when has anyone here or in other communities got up from their desk and done anything about anything similar?  Ever protested, ever educated your community, ever worked on booting the losers out and trying to defund them?

Overdue time for action.


----------



## souen (Jan 21, 2015)

> _Furthermore, the provision would allow investigators to seize electronically stored information regardless of whether that information is stored inside or outside the court's jurisdiction._


Does this mean outside of district but still within the US, or are they presuming to seize data without even knowing the server location (i.e. can be outside of US)?

Either way, new levels of crazy. Next they'll make it illegal to use VPN without DPI, logs or something ...


----------



## ModyDev (Jan 21, 2015)

Seriously they will need alot of resources and it is wasted in the end so it is pure bad idea. :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jan 21, 2015)

They try to spy on us now as it is they just want to make sure its legit when going to court. USA is losing more rights everyday next they will require software on every system that can watch everything your doing. O wait windows is already out  opcorn:


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 22, 2015)

-


----------



## William (Jan 22, 2015)

> Honestly,  when has anyone here or in other communities got up from their desk and done anything about anything similar?  Ever protested, ever educated your community, ever worked on booting the losers out and trying to defund them?


Often, i  attend the Austrian Pirate meetings sometimes and go to the Govs info sessions (where they always get someone from the large telcos that is good in talking bs and dodging questions and nothing else). Not much progress here, sadly. At least the government will provide 1 billion EUR for structural investments in Fiber (and i will only believe that when i actually see someone spending that money, the gov promises many things here....)


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 22, 2015)

souen said:


> Either way, new levels of crazy. Next they'll make it illegal to use VPN without DPI, logs or something ...


If David Cameron gets his way the UK will make encrypted communications illegal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=84359240&feature=player_embedded&x-yt-ts=1421782837&v=u_kqM0gn63M


----------



## souen (Jan 22, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> If David Cameron gets his way the UK will make encrypted communications illegal


Ugh, hopefully other governments won't get any bright ideas. Reminds me of that drone incident with US Sen. Dianne Feinstein. Maybe the Prime Minister just needs _a little help_ to re-consider his horrible proposal.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 22, 2015)

(facepalm)

Hacking people who want privacy, wow.


----------



## zionvps (Jan 25, 2015)

How would they differentiate the traffic between a vpn and normal traffic? (since most vpn are hosted on a vps and connection from vps to client is encrypted)


----------



## Flapadar (Jan 25, 2015)

zionvps said:


> How would they differentiate the traffic between a vpn and normal traffic? (since most vpn are hosted on a vps and connection from vps to client is encrypted)


Being encrypted doesn't mean traffic analysis is impossible. Examples:

1) Check for encapsulation protocols (e.g., ESP which is used for IPSec)

2) Check for connections to known VPN or proxy ports (e.g. UDP 1194, TCP 8080, etc etc etc) 

3) Is all traffic encrypted? If yes, its likely a VPN and the exit point is likely the IP the traffic is going to. FBI wants to snoop, they'll do it at the exit point.


----------



## X3host (Jan 26, 2015)

Everything is possible today to happen


----------



## vpsadm (Feb 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> Cause we get the government we deserve...
> 
> Honestly,  when has anyone here or in other communities got up from their desk and done anything about anything similar?  Ever protested, ever educated your community, ever worked on booting the losers out and trying to defund them?
> 
> Overdue time for action.


Yes. I have been monitoring and observing the vote count where I live for 15 years, after I attended a presentation on the security of the electronic vote. I run polling places during elections, among many other things. If the vote count is not accurate, the rest does not matter. The next step is to encourage voters to invest real time and effort to learn about the candidates and issues. 

On the political side, if you are fed up with the impact of money in politics and live in the US, consider donating or participating in:  https://mayday.us


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 7, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> If David Cameron gets his way the UK will make encrypted communications illegal
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=84359240&feature=player_embedded&x-yt-ts=1421782837&v=u_kqM0gn63M


The issue with David Cameron is that he has always only seen one side of the story.

He doesn't understand that many people use encryption communications for security reasons - Not only extremists use it but also many businesses and companies use it too and also some households who feel insecure. 

Its a never ending circle.


----------



## Chatahooch (Mar 7, 2015)

I invite them to try.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 7, 2015)

haloelite3 said:


> The issue with David Cameron is that he has always only seen one side of the story.
> 
> He doesn't understand that many people use encryption communications for security reasons - Not only extremists use it but also many businesses and companies use it too and also some households who feel insecure.
> 
> Its a never ending circle.



David Cameron logic from the sounds of it:

"Your secrets safe with the NSA."


----------



## Cloudrck (Mar 14, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> (facepalm)
> 
> Hacking people who want privacy, wow.


We all know the only people who want privacy are criminals, that's why I only enter my credit card via HTTP.


----------

